# How do I embed a font in Swish. ?



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a website that is fully in Swish -- > exported to Flash. I use the Gill Sans MT font for the entire site but when I viewed it on a site that does not have this font, it is shown in Times Roman and looks awful. 

Is there anyway that I can embed the font in the animation or will I be faced with the same choice as when I am using HTML (i.e. use only fonts that are on all systems).


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello
You can embed fonts by clicking on the "ABC|123" icon and choosing "Embed Font Outlines for: All Characters".


----------

